
FBI Wants to Destroy Encryption and Is Still Illegally Snooping on Americans - utternerd
https://reason.com/2019/10/09/the-same-fbi-that-wants-to-destroy-encryption-is-still-illegally-snooping-on-americans/
======
chris5745
Serious question: If they were able to see all communications legally, and had
all the snooping powers they seem to desire, would we be better off in the
long run? There’s probably an implicit belief - on this site and elsewhere -
that these agencies can’t be trusted with such power. Even if this were true,
wouldn’t any abuse of power be ferreted out by the public sooner or later?
Wouldn’t the truth eventually come to light, and everyone better off overall?

~~~
colejohnson66
Even with the revelations from Snowden, the public doesn’t seem to care.

~~~
chris5745
You’re saying even if police/security had all that power, and they abused it,
the public wouldn’t care.

I’m saying they absolutely would.

We sure cared about Rodney King, and that was the result of a video of a
public event that occurred before a smartphone was in everyone’s pocket. You
really think we don’t have the tools to watch the watchers today?

These agencies want encryption back doors, not elimination of encryption.
Think about that for a minute. Think about it for an hour.

What if there was no encryption at all? What if there was a decentralized
blockchain of hashes or whatever that resulted from “Johnny in Tucson AZ
visited the New York Times at 11:41PM EDT on January 21, 2019”? Reconstruction
of any other event wouldn’t match.

